# [SOLVED] difference between regular and pc ram



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

what's the difference between pc and "mac" RAM. if i had RAM that were the same functions as regular ram would it work


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: difference between regular and pc ram*

Mac RAM is regular RAM, and has been for years. It's just that Macs require you to get RAM with the exact same specs that Apple requires, where with other PCs, you generally have a range of RAM types that you can use. As an example, my G4 desktop takes PC133 RAM. In most PCs, you can interchange PC100 and PC133 RAM, it will clock the bus down to PC100 speeds if you use it. Not so on Macs, if you put PC100 RAM in it, most times it will not use it or even boot at all. Also, if the timing of the RAM is not what Apple specs for, the G$ will not see it, or even boot. Also, chip density, aka, the number of chips on the RAM stick, effect the Mac as well. I put a PC133 stick in my G4 that had 8 chips on one side only, and it wouldn't boot. I replace it with the same size of RAM, but instead it had 16 chips, 8 on each side, and it ran just fine. If you are worried about hurting the Mac, don't be. As long as it physically fits in the slot, then you are fine. Try it, and if it doesn't boot, or doesn't see it if it does boot, then you just pull it out.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: difference between regular and pc ram*

can you think of any where I can get about 1gb RAM for below 50 bucks


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: difference between regular and pc ram*

and will more ram increase my computer's speed


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: difference between regular and pc ram*

It won't increase the speed per say, but it does help. Because the computer doesn't have to pull so much from the hard drive, as it will store more in the RAM, it will do things a bit faster. The best place to get RAM for Macs, IMHO, is Macsales.com.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: difference between regular and pc ram*

while we are on store locations do you know a place where I can buy a screen replacement for an 1st gen iphone


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: difference between regular and pc ram*

Other then Apple, that you will have to Google.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: difference between regular and pc ram*

thanks a bunch you guys


----------

